# Jurer à l'envie



## GaiaCincia

Buon martedì mattina!

Come posso rendere in italiano "jurer à l'envie"?
Ecco il contesto:


> Il promit à la patrie
> D'être fidèle à jamais ;
> *Jurons-le tous à l'envie,*
> C'est le serment des Français.



Giuriamo sull'invidia? Giuriamo all'invidia? O è un'espressione idiomatica?
Dato l'orario, buon appetito!


----------



## lingpil

Ciao Cincia,

volevo lasciare questa domanda ai madrelingui francesi, ma dopo un giorno penso che possa dare la risposta.
"Envie" non significa solo "invidia", ma anche "voglia". Da quello che so "à l'envie" significa più o meno lo stesso che "volontiers". Quindi una traduzione possibile potrebbe essere "con voglia", se questa espressione esista.


----------



## matoupaschat

Per caso, non sarebbe piuttosto "à l'envi", senza la e finale?  Vedi http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/envi il cui significato è "(facendo) a gara".
Ciao a tutt'e due
Matou


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
mi sembra che l'intuizione di Matoupaschat sia corretta, vedi qui la definizione da una fonte contemporanea al testo citato da GaiaCincia

Jean-François Féraud: Dictionaire critique de la langue française (1787-88) ENVI (à l') adv. À~ qui mieux mieux. Avec émulation. Il n'a de régime que dans cette phrâse; _à l'envi_ l'un _de_ l'aûtre. Hors de là, il s'emploie absolument. "Ils l'ont ruiné _à l'envi_ ce royaume si florissant. = * On trouve dans plusieurs livres, _à l'envie_, peut être par l'ignorance des Imprimeurs


----------



## matoupaschat

Cia Ragio, beh, per dir... la verità, non è un'intuizione, era una certezza. Altrimenti, non avrebbe senso, semplicemente


----------



## lingpil

Ragio said:


> * On trouve dans plusieurs livres, _à l'envie_, peut être par l'ignorance des Imprimeurs



Maintenant nous savons pourquoi une bonne formation scolaire pour tous était parmi les revendications principales des révolutionnaires.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, mais eux, comment le suspectaient ils, que c'était essentiel, en se basant comme nous tous sur ce que nous disons ???


----------



## GaiaCincia

Ragio said:


> * On trouve dans plusieurs livres, _à  l'envie_,  peut être par l'ignorance des Imprimeurs


Molto interessante  Il grosso problema è che del testo della canzone ho solo la versione che riporta Robert Brécy in _La Révolution en chantant_, e non viene data alcuna indicazione sulla fonte di questi testi.

L'unico dubbio che mi sorge è...che senso ha "_giuriamolo tutti facendo a gara_"?


----------



## GaiaCincia

Cercando "envi" qui su WR trovo







> 1. over and over again, at every possible opportunity[TR="class: even"]
> [TD="class: ToWrd"]2. at every opportunity,   over and over again
> [/TD]
> [/TR]



Si potrebbe allora  tradurre con "giuriamo tutti _ripetutamente_"? O questo è un uso troppo recente?


----------



## matoupaschat

L'inglese non è permesso qui, ma non ho l'impressione che il significato francese corrisponda a una ripetizione in quel senso, ma piuttosto "l'uno dopo l'altro", "chi più forte del precedente" cioè gareggiando tra di noi, a vicenda.
Okay? (Permesso perché usuale)


----------



## GaiaCincia

Mea culpa, avrei dovuto tradurlo.
"Chi più forte del precedente" mi piace, rende bene sia di un'azione che si ripete sia il senso di "gara".
Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco, ci siamo, il gatto non ti ha mangiato... Allora Cincia,_"Cantami di questo tempo - l'astio e il malcontento - di chi è sottovento - e non vuol sentir l'odore - di questo motore - che ci porta avanti - quasi tutti quanti - maschi femmine e cantanti - su un tappeto di contanti - nel cielo blu.
Eine kleine pinzimonie - wunder matrimonie..."_​Ottocento - De André, album Le Nuvole​Le Nuvole sono il mio primo cd di lui, adesso ho tutto da molto molto tempo. La mi preferita tra tutte è* "La domenica delle salme"* stesso album, mi fa venire i brividi mentre la canto e rompo le orecchie agli altri perché sono una campana . 
Pazienza!


----------

